# Proxy über einen  Tunnel umgehen?



## Sway (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

ich hab folgendes Problem: Auf Arbeit hindert mich der Proxy-Server andere Ports als 22(SSH) und 80/8080/443 zu nutzen. Da ich aber des öfteren auf FTP und POP3 angewiesen bin würde ich diesen Proxy Server umgehen.

Ich hab daheim an der DSL Leitung eh einen Linux-Server laufen. Kann ich die Requests nicht über SSH dahin Tunneln?

Bin mit Google leider nicht fündig geworden, da die passenden Stichworte fehlen


----------



## imweasel (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

eine grundsätzliche Frage ist, wenn du auf FTP und POP3 angewiesen bist, wieso sperrt deine Firma dann diese Ports?

Wenn du SSH auf deinen Rechner daheim machen kannst, wieso exportierst du nicht dein DISPLAY und startest deinen Mailclient bzw. FTP-Client dort?


----------



## Sway (18. Oktober 2004)

Warum die es gesperrt haben ist uninteressant. Da gab es  bei uns schon genug diskussionen drüber.

Ich hab auf dem Server kein X, daher kann ich das nicht tun. Es gibt doch sicher ne andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Fabian H (18. Oktober 2004)

Eine einfache Lösung fuer das E-Mail Problem wäre, einen Konsolen Client zu benutzen (mutt, nail, etc.)

FTP koenntest du auch per SSH erledigen und dann die Dateien von deinem Server per sftp downloaden. Nur dann musst du die Datei halt zwei mal transferieren, was mindestens doppelter Zeitaufwand bedeutet.

Was mir noch einfallen wuerde, waere ein Programm, das z.B. auf Port 8080 horcht, und dann einfach alle eingehenden Daten an Port x von Server y weiterleitet, und umgekehrt.
Ob es das schon gibt, weiss ich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall ist hier die Sicherheit ein kritisches Thema; vielleicht mit iptables absichern.


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Hm, pop3 solltest du mit etwas arbeit und Hilfe deines Servers über einen der offenen Ports umgeleitet bekommen, aber ich denke bei FTP wirds nicht so einfach, da FTP neben Port 21 für die Übertragung noch einen Port außerhalb des Well-Know Bereiches aushandelt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sway (19. Oktober 2004)

Das alles sind nötlösungen, die ich bisher genutzt hab... webftp/Webmail ...

Ich möchte die Außenwelt über meinen Rechner daheim erreichen


----------



## Sinac (19. Oktober 2004)

Wie gesagt, POP3 könntest du über einen freien Port auf deinen Server umleiten, und andere Dienste wohl auch, das Problem ist nur das du nicht viele Ports frei hast über die du die Anfragen an deinen Server der die dann umleitet rausschicken kannst 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sway (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten von einem Kostenpflichtigen Dienst gehört. Von denen bekommst du ein Programm das du lokal installiert. Das Programm ist ein Proxyserver, der über den Port 80 zu deren Server eine Verbindung aufbaut und du somit den kompletten Internet Verkehr über die abwickelst.

Da ich aber kein Geld ausgeben will und in sachen Socket Programmierung noch nicht fit genug bin hab ich ja auf ein kostenloses Programm gehofft das hier einer kennt. FlickLösungen gefallen mir nicht. :suspekt:


----------



## hulmel (19. Oktober 2004)

Tunneln ist so 'ne Sache in einer Firma. Wenn man erwischt wird ist das mE ein außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund.
Am besten danach verfahren.


----------



## Sway (19. Oktober 2004)

Das Thema soll nicht eine mögliche Kündigung sein. Ich denke das ich selbst in der Lage bin zu entscheiden was ich mache und was nicht. Ich möchte das echt nicht zum Thema hier machen. Nix für ungut hulmel, ich bin mir der Thematik durchaus bewusst 

Meine Frage bleibt weiterhin. Gibt es fertige Lösungen für mein "Problem"


----------



## Sinac (19. Oktober 2004)

Sway hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage bleibt weiterhin. Gibt es fertige Lösungen für mein "Problem"



Also soweit _ich_ weiß geht es so wie du das möchtest nicht ohne sehr viel Aufwand, da der Proxy einfach zu wenig Ports zulässt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sway (20. Oktober 2004)

Daher will ich den gesammten Verkehr über nur einen Port nach draußen zu meinem Server Tunneln  :suspekt:


----------



## silasRV (15. April 2005)

hey, das hört sich ganz gut an

http://www.logics.de/http_tunnel.htm

PRINZIP

Auf deinem client pc bei der arbeit/schule läuft ein client
--> dieser fängt alle packet ab wandelt sie in httppackete um und schickt sie dem server
--> auf deinem rechner zuhause oder einem rechner ohne firewallund proxy installierst du den server
--> der server packt die packet wider aus in ihrem uhrsprungt, schickst sie weiter und sendet dir wieder die packete über http an den client

http://www.logics.de/http_tunnel.htm


mfg


----------

